# CWCki down again?



## spaps (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like the CWCki is down again. Does anyone know if it's under maintenance or something?


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't been able to access it for days.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 29, 2014)

The server it's on is dogshit so it goes down everytime. Going down for a couple days isn't common but I wouldn't put it past it.

What I'm quite concerned about is that the fly-by-night operation hosting it finally went down and now it's gone forever, except if there were any backups...


----------



## Rev. Rye (Jan 29, 2014)

You just know that if the CWCki goes down, Chris'll try and somehow claim credit for it, maybe saying that his whining somehow led to that happening.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 29, 2014)

The CWCki was up earlier today.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 29, 2014)

CWCki's down for me. Again.


----------



## lisaface (Jan 29, 2014)

Is it in the middle of a move to a new server or something?  The registration points to Dreamhost, but their DNS servers don't have any info for www.sonichu.com, so it's impossible to get to the site regardless of whether the server is up or not.


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 30, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Maybe we should host a donation drive. Make a CWCki health care package.


That would be a more worthy cause than donating to Chris.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 30, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> The server it's on is dogshit so it goes down everytime. Going down for a couple days isn't common but I wouldn't put it past it.
> 
> What I'm quite concerned about is that the fly-by-night operation hosting it finally went down and now it's gone forever, except if there were any backups...


That would really blow. 

If/When it comes back, I will transcribe the entire CWCki by hand into a leatherbound tome like ye monks of old. (i'll have to get creative with the embedded youtube videos i guess.)


Spoiler












But really, if any help is needed in the arena of keeping an offsite backup, i'd be willing to lend a hand with that.


----------



## Halberd (Jan 30, 2014)

Its been down a lot lately. There was a CWC drought then the house fire happened so I guess the site server is taking a beating.


----------



## lisaface (Jan 30, 2014)

Halberd said:
			
		

> Its been down a lot lately. There was a CWC drought then the house fire happened so I guess the site server is taking a beating.


There is no beating, there just is no address defined for sonichu.com.  The server is probably fine, but until someone creates an address record for the website, nobody will be able to even try to connect to it.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 30, 2014)

Null should host the CWCki.


----------



## exball (Jan 30, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Null should host the CWCki.


Say what you will about Null. He's a good host.


----------



## TheRooseIsOnTheLoose (Jan 30, 2014)

I was having trouble accessing it at like, 9 AM today and 11 PM last night. This is just god-awful. Hopefully it will get up and running soon. Looks like it needs a


----------



## Smutley (Jan 30, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> If/When it comes back, I will transcribe the entire CWCki by hand into a leatherbound tome like ye monks of old. (i'll have to get creative with the embedded youtube videos i guess.)



If you're doing it old monk style, just draw the youtube videos in the margins of each page.  That'll be super classy.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 30, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



null for troll overlord 2014


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 31, 2014)

CWCki's still down.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Feb 1, 2014)

Can't access it.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a wget html mirror from 9/8/2013 if you just want to read the articles. It has alot of the site images but a few are missing. Some links may be broken as well that I am unaware of.

If you want a link I can put one up.


----------



## random_pickle (Feb 2, 2014)

I wonder if Chris has noticed this yet........................


----------



## Pikonic (Feb 2, 2014)

Down for me,
Just a suggestion but maybe we can do Saga sub forums, where people can site that instead of the cwcki?


----------



## Whispy (Feb 2, 2014)

I was just about to make a thread about it. Looks like it's universal. I have spend the whole weekend without the Chan. I don't know if it's a good or a bad thing.


----------



## Himawari (Feb 2, 2014)

Whispy said:
			
		

> I was just about to make a thread about it. Looks like it's universal. I have spend the whole weekend without the Chan. I don't know if it's a good or a bad thing.


Thank you for looking for an existing thread before making another one about this! 

On-topic, yeah, this sucks.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Feb 2, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> The CWCki should be brought back up by any means, just so that Chris can never have what it is he wants.



He's already never getting his replacement mommy and dream daughter.  Why do you have to kick a manchild when he's down?


----------



## man_in_space (Feb 2, 2014)

Sure is bad news.


----------



## ___ (Feb 3, 2014)

the cwcki needs mirrors like its 1996.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 3, 2014)

Still down, and it seems so for a very long time.

Oh well, at least Chris might got his wish.


----------



## KnuckleSandwich (Feb 3, 2014)

You can still browse the CWCki via Archive.org: https://web.archive.org/web/20131231205 ... /Main_Page



> <canine> [HCI]Maraakate: late on our dreamhost payments, i'm moving it to linode in a week or so
> <canine> i'm just waiting for the paypal payment to go through now
> <canine> paypal says it'll go through wednesday


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2014)

It is up!
Oh thank you whoever needs to be thanked.


----------



## spaps (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh for fuck's sake, I was on the CWCki for two minutes and it went down again.
EDIT: Nevermind, I guess.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 4, 2014)

IT'S BACK! Sorry again, Chris.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 4, 2014)

Who are these folks posting that don't have profiles?


----------



## CWCThinker (Feb 6, 2014)

Weird, now I'm just getting a drawing of Baby Bonnie Hood/Bulletta from Darkstalkers. What on earth is going on?


----------



## KnuckleSandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

CWCThinker said:
			
		

> Weird, now I'm just getting a drawing of Baby Bonnie Hood/Bulletta from Darkstalkers. What on earth is going on?


The CWCki is currently getting fixed (I have nothing do with it, but thats what people say on the IRC)


----------



## CWCThinker (Feb 6, 2014)

KnuckleSandwich said:
			
		

> CWCThinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that explains it. Now you mention it, I do seem to recall someone mentioning that they are moving to a new hosting provider soon.


----------



## KnuckleSandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

CWCThinker said:
			
		

> KnuckleSandwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, me, a bit further up on the page


----------



## Marvin (Feb 6, 2014)

We moved the cwcki to a less shitty server. I pointed sonichu.com to our new server, but DNS takes a bit to propagate. It's working for me, but maybe other people's ISPs haven't updated yet or something. Also, I forgot to add http://www.sonichu.com, so I just added it now. So that'll take awhile to filter through. But sonichu.com/cwcki/whatever URLs should still work. (without www)

Also, not everyone knew about this, but we had a backup of Chris' old site as well as the cwcipedia: http://archive.sonichu.com/


----------



## vahnx (Feb 6, 2014)

What's the IP of the website? Eastlink doesn't have the new sonichu.com IP in it's DNS records.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah my ISP is redirecting me to a search page


----------



## Marvin (Feb 6, 2014)

198.58.102.182

http://198.58.102.182/cwcki also works.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 6, 2014)

Marvin said:
			
		

> 198.58.102.182
> 
> http://198.58.102.182/cwcki also works.


Yeah it seems to be working for me


----------



## Mickey Rat (Feb 6, 2014)

I just get a creepy red riding hood face.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Feb 6, 2014)

Mickey Rat said:
			
		

> I just get a creepy red riding hood face.



Not sure if site was hacked, or just under maintenance....


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 7, 2014)

Mickey Rat said:
			
		

> I just get a creepy red riding hood face.


Isn't it B.B. Hood from Darkstalkers?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 7, 2014)

Mickey Rat said:
			
		

> I just get a creepy red riding hood face.


That's always been the index page if you go straight to sonichu.com.

The cwcki is at sonichu.com/cwcki . (or 198.58.102.182/cwcki )


----------



## bradsternum (Feb 7, 2014)

I think the banner should read

Is the CWCki down?


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Feb 7, 2014)

Marvin said:
			
		

> We moved the cwcki to a less shitty server. I pointed sonichu.com to our new server, but DNS takes a bit to propagate. It's working for me, but maybe other people's ISPs haven't updated yet or something. Also, I forgot to add http://www.sonichu.com, so I just added it now. So that'll take awhile to filter through. But sonichu.com/cwcki/whatever URLs should still work. (without www)
> 
> Also, not everyone knew about this, but we had a backup of Chris' old site as well as the cwcipedia: http://archive.sonichu.com/



And I will square-off in the TRULY SELF-EPIC Battle between me, and my Dark Half.

Battle on, Xena.


----------



## cahoots (Feb 7, 2014)

Marvin said:
			
		

> We moved the cwcki to a less shitty server. I pointed sonichu.com to our new server, but DNS takes a bit to propagate. It's working for me, but maybe other people's ISPs haven't updated yet or something. Also, I forgot to add http://www.sonichu.com, so I just added it now. So that'll take awhile to filter through. But sonichu.com/cwcki/whatever URLs should still work. (without www)
> 
> Also, not everyone knew about this, but we had a backup of Chris' old site as well as the cwcipedia: http://archive.sonichu.com/



Thank you, Marvin. You're doing the Lord's work.


----------



## SelfAwareXbox (Feb 21, 2014)

*What's going on with the CWCki?*

Forgive me if this question has already been asked and answered but why has the cwcki website been down for so long? Did it move to a new location or is it dead? Thanks.


----------



## Null (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: What's going on with the CWCki?*



			
				SelfAwareXbox said:
			
		

> Forgive me if this question has already been asked and answered but why has the cwcki website been down for so long? Did it move to a new location or is it dead? Thanks.


http://sonichu.com/cwcki/
http://198.58.102.182/cwcki/


----------

